# Solved: HP Elitebook 8440p to TV video but no sound



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Everyone,


trying to play video through the TV. Its a Sony Regza TV (japan spec) 


This worked fine for me on an older tv using vga cable for the video and 3.5mm earphone to red and white connectors for the sound.


New Tv only has HDMI input (no vga - one redundant cable already ??) but my laptop (HP Elitebook 8440p)
doesn't have HDMI output, it only has Dport.


I bought an adaptor and the video works fine but no sound.


When I go into sound playback devices the HDMI devices are only listed as disconnected devices (don't know why there are 2 of them ??) it says they are not plugged in even though the cables are connected up, they are greyed out and I can't do anything with them (see attachment).


I have tried switching everything off, connecting the cables then starting up but it made no difference. 

I tried to download HDMI drivers but it told me that the hardware for the drivers was not supported and it (probably wisely) aborted the installation.


Here is the TSG log


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3889 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, 1720 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 119946 MB, Free - 30193 MB; E: Total - 2040 MB, Free - 2034 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 172A
Antivirus: Avira Desktop, Disabled


anybody any good ideas. I know there seems to be many similar threads on here and I looked through a lot of them but either they dried up or were not quite the same ~ sorry if this has already been dealt with somewhere else.


Thanks in advance ~ Rumi


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the method in the last 2 posts here :- http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebo...DisplayPort-on-HP-EliteBook-8440p/td-p/927021


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

as I said I tried installing new drivers but they didn't install because of not finding the hardware.


I have no idea how to select an option to remove existing drivers as when I tried to install it didn't give me any options ??


as for the second suggestion I don't have an nvidia control panel I have an IDT control panel, but there is nowhere to select TV as the default audio device. This IDT control panel shows pretty much the same devices as the sound playback box, (2 devices shown as unplugged) and no way of changing anything


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

sorry submitted that before I remembered to say thanks for helping


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

ummmmm sorry ~ one mistake in the original thread (don't think it matters much) ~ Tv is a Toshiba Regza not a Sony (I had just read someone elses thread about a Sony TV ?? )


----------



## Tanis (May 30, 2006)

Although Displayport as a standard, does support audio it may be that your particular laptop does not have the functionality implemented.
Some useful info here:

http://www.displayport.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/DP-Audio-User-Guide-v1.pdf

Page 11 covers Intel and just after that is NVidia, but some good info overall in that pdf. Should help you check / confirm that your laptop is capable or not.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

My first thought would be the "adapter" that you are using. It's not uncommon for adapters to not convert all of the signalling.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you need drivers I think you need Display Port drivers rather than HDMI because the laptop is using Display Port.

You may need to use a separate cable for the audio, from the laptop's audio socket(s) to the TV audio in if it has that.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

hi thanks everyone for the feedback, looking at Tanis' link to a document it seems most likel ythat my adapter doesn't have the necessary Hi hdmi rom as it is a "made in china" no manufacturer label special ??

I think I should try another cable before getting into any more complicated fixing.

<<to managed>> I have tried the 3.5 mm ear phone to red and white input sockets (which worked fine on previous tv) to no avail

thanks, I will let you know how I get on with another adapter

Rumi


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

rumi said:


> <<to managed>> I have tried the 3.5 mm ear phone to red and white input sockets (which worked fine on previous tv) to no avail
> 
> Rumi


Did you change the audio configuration? You have to select which device is used for audio output.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi oddball,


the audio configuration is as shown in the screenshot, the speakers are set as the default device and headphones set as "default communications device" I have messed around with it a little and can set the headphones to "ready" but I can't change the speakers from "default device" and I can't set the headphones to "default device" 


Is this what you mean or am I on the wrong page completely ??


thanks for helping 


Rumi


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Are you getting any audio output if you leave the cables unconnected?

You may want to manually update/reinstall the audio drivers. You should be able to set any active audio device as default.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi Oddball,


sorry to disappear, sometimes life just won't go away ??


I tried updating the drivers ~ I found 2 devices listed under sounds in Control panel ~ both of them have speaker symbols ~ no symbol for headphones ??


1 called "IDT high definition audio codec"
2 called "High definition audio device"


going through device manager right clicking properties and selectind drivers > update drivers > search internet for latest drivers, the computer told me that both drivers were up to date and in control panel they are listed as working normally ~ I hope this is what you intended me to do ??


If I play a song on the computer I get sound on the speakers ok and the earphones work fine too, just won't come out of the tv ??


thanks again,


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

rumi said:


> 1 called "IDT high definition audio codec"
> 2 called "High definition audio device"
> 
> If I play a song on the computer I get sound on the speakers ok and the earphones work fine too, just won't come out of the tv ??


IDT is the motherboard audio chipset.

High Definition audio device is the HDMI audio chipset.

The speakers and earphones working would indicate the IDT chipset is set as the default. For HDMI output to the TV, you need to select the HDMI audio chipset as the default in the audio configuration.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

ok thank you that sounds reasonable, how do I do it ?


I mentioned before that I tried setting the defaults differentlt without much success. Also the HDMI playback devices are greyed out. I don't know anywhere else I can go to try to change the defaults ??


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Basic audio troubleshooting here: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/...1&v2h=win7tab2&v3h=winvistatab1&v4h=winxptab1

You basically just right click on the HDMI device and choose "set as default". Having said that, after rereading this entire topic, lets start over.

You are using a laptop with VGA output and connecting to a TV with HDMI input. So you have no "HDMI" output to select on the laptop. I misspoke above, I'm not sure what the second audio device noted above is at the moment.

Which brings us back to my first comments. You are using an adapter of some sort. VGA is video only, no audio. And you are getting video to the TV, so it would appear to be working fine. So you either need an active adapter that accepts VGA and audio inputs (you would then connect a cable from the laptop audio output to the adapter) and you would then have audio and video over HDMI or you need to connect an audio cable from the laptop to the TV input (assuming the TV will mix video and audio inputs, many do not).


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Opened per OP's request.


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

thank you


----------



## rumi (Jul 3, 2010)

Managed to finally sort this. To be honest the main problem was that I am in Japan and the TV manual is written in Japanese. Finally managed to find a section which said that (for some reason) PC input needs to go into the HDMI 2 port NOT the no. 1 and the sound leads from the earphone jack need to go in the bottom set of (red white) audio inputs (none of the others will do ~ apparently)


Then a bit of setup through the TV settings to set the pc input on and evrything is fine.


Bottom line ~ find someone savvy who can read Japanese and keep them sweet with the odd beer


----------

